# hog traps



## jessicay (Oct 4, 2008)

i would like to purchase two hog traps anyone know where i can find them. we are haveing lots of hog sign on our deer lease but rarely ever see them.
nathan


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 4, 2008)

Nathan, I can tell or show you how to build em, I'm sure there's folks down around Washington ga that build em, but if you weld , have some 1' tubin & expanded metal, I'll give you the dimensions, Or you ride over here, & I'll draw it out for ya!!PM me


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Oct 4, 2008)

please pm me with someone that has them already built for sale. price would be helpful as well.


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 4, 2008)

THe GTO Airboat company in Ocala, Fla. builds and sells portable hog traps for about $400 +-.  I believe they make several different sizes.  They are not cheap but I am sure they are well made.

There are hog traps for sale from various places out in Texas but you will have to pay shipping which could be expensive.

I think someone in Ga., a feed store or local welding shop, had hog traps for sale a year or so ago.  Search on here for hog traps and see what you can find.

If you can't find them to buy, build your own.  Not too difficult.

Dave1


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Oct 4, 2008)

I can build you whatever type trap you want.Pm me for prices an trap styles.


----------



## jessicay (Oct 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got a trap and I live in Jasper County. You're welcome to use my trap. All I ask is for a pig occasionally for the freezer. Send me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## jessicay (Oct 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## devildog83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Look at www.razorbacktraps.com. Located in Gainesville, Ga.  Just about an hour and a half north of you.


----------



## joefishin (Oct 20, 2008)

*traps*

Does anyone know who the folks are in Cochran that make hog traps out of liquid tote frames?


----------



## whchunter (Oct 20, 2008)

*Second Time Posted*

Don Collier

404-316-2264
1-800-877-7290 shipping info
www.hogtrappin.com

This is the second time I've provided Dan's information...Pretty soon maybe he'll give me a discount....


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Oct 20, 2008)

*Don Collier's Traps*



whchunter said:


> Don Collier
> 
> 404-316-2264
> 1-800-877-7290 shipping info
> ...



I've got one of Don's traps. They work. They're also easy to transport in a pickup.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 20, 2008)

Oakwood sportsman lodge has one out front for sale 678-450-4866 Might get it at a good deal they are cleaning house forever


----------



## devildog83 (Oct 20, 2008)

That was one of our custom traps. That trap sold for $650.00. Unfortunately as you said they will no longer be sold there.


----------

